# Problème au démarrage avec le clavier Bluetooth Apple



## Arcamenel (16 Mars 2009)

Bonjour à tous !

Voilà j'ai un gros problème : mon clavier bluetooth n'est plus reconnu par l'EFI...
Du coup il m'est impossible d'utiliser la touch ALT pour choisir ma partition sur laquelle booter...

J'ai fait un test avec un clavier USB : aucun souci.

Je ne sais donc pas du tout comment résoudre le problème. J'ai tenté de le désactiver et de le réactiver, de le désynchro de MacOSX, mais rien n'y fait...

Une idée ? 

Merci d'avance.

Question pour le forum périphériques.


----------



## Arlequin (16 Mars 2009)

hello et bienvenue

perso, je n'y suis jamais arrivé

ce qu'il me laisse penser que ce n'est pas à proprement parler un "bug"

il me semble d'ailleurs qu'une mention est faite à ce propos dans le mode d'emploi de tout mac...à vérifier

à+


----------



## Arcamenel (16 Mars 2009)

C'est ce qui me surprend (en lisant les forums et supports), parce que cela fait 1 an maintenant que je m'en sert, et la touche alt à souvent répondu (pour pas dire tout le temps car quelques fois cela ne fonctionnait pas).

Mais cela fonctionnait bien, et du jour au lendemain (mise a jour peut être) impossible de l'utiliser...


----------



## stratoocaster (16 Mars 2009)

Bonjour, suis nouveau et un peu perdu sur le site.:rose:
J'ai un Pb avec souris et clavier sans fil au démarrage, la touche Alt est ok qq secondes ce qui me permet de restaurer mon leopard ......à chaque arrêt de l'iMac .Dès que je dois taper le password je suis bloqué.
Idem avec clavier Apple filaire.
Je le mets en veille mais cela ne peut durer.
1une MAJ serait en cause depuis le 09 ou 10 Mars?
Merci de m'aider.je viens du monde pc....
Comment fait on pour poser cette question sur Macgeneration de manière à contacter le max d'utilisateurs?
merci
Philippe


----------



## ArnaudF (6 Septembre 2009)

J'ai un peu le même problème. Mais pour moi c'est le clavier bluetooth uniquement qui est reconnu au boot... J'ai un nouveau clavier filaire usb Apple et il ne veut pas me montrer les partitions au démarrage. Même chose si je veux éjecter un CD avec le clic droit de la souris au démarrage je suis obligé de la brancher en direct sur l'iMac plutôt que sur le clavier... un peu embêtant je voulait me débarrasser du clavier bluetooth!
Quelqu'un sait pourquoi?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h33 ----------

Pour répondre à stratoocaster j'avais le même problème et en redémarrant le clavier bluetooth, je pouvais retaper le mot de passe. Moi aussi problème après une mise à jour...


----------

